# Billed Less Than Allowed



## ladonnaalexis (May 5, 2010)

Just started at a new practice and I discovered that for the year 2010 all that the billed amount on all cpt codes to Medicare were less than the allowed amount.  I have corrected the billed amount.  Would it be wise to submit reopenings to Medicare for all these claims and requesting the billed amount be corrected?


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (May 5, 2010)

It sounds like the first thing you should do is review and/or revise your fee schedule.  You are leaving money on the table.


----------



## lch (May 8, 2010)

I would first determine how much revenue was lost and then present the amount to the physician and let him decide.


----------

